# mr marvs bbq



## hessdawg

Just got back from mr marvs BBQ. I would like to be the first to say a big thanks to marv and all the sponsors for making the bbq a great event.

any body with bbq pics feel free to post


----------



## beerdrnkr

hessdawg said:


> Just got back from mr marvs BBQ. I would like to be the first to say a big thanks to marv and all the sponsors for making the bbq a great event.
> 
> any body with bbq pics feel free to post


I hate my job so much for making me miss this.


----------



## squatchie16

Kinda bummed i missed this year too, im really trying to plan to go next years (hope there will be one)


----------



## fredridge

great bbq - it was a fun time, some crazy weather....but great food, great people and some great systems...... oh yeah and I killed in the raffles 

Let me also say a big thank you to Ant and Second Skin....... I think I saw 8 door packs of damp Pro and I think 4 quarts of sludge and a ton of backwave discs from the speaker tweaker kit


----------



## beerdrnkr

fredridge said:


> great bbq - it was a fun time, some crazy weather....but great food, great people and some great systems...... oh yeah and I killed in the raffles
> 
> Let me also say a big thank you to Ant and Second Skin....... I think I saw 8 door packs of damp Pro and I think 4 quarts of sludge and a ton of backwave discs from the speaker tweaker kit


What'd you get?


----------



## fredridge

10" DLS sub - don't remember model off the top of my head

a Second Skin Damplifier Pro door pack

a set of Zapco reference components




beerdrnkr said:


> What'd you get?


----------



## beerdrnkr

fredridge said:


> 10" DLS sub - don't remember model off the top of my head
> 
> a Second Skin Damplifier Pro door pack
> 
> a set of Zapco reference components


Damn it, that's what I was going to win if I would have went


----------



## ErinH

I want to see pics!


----------



## 60ndown

best day ive had in a LONG time 

if any pics show up of me in a headlock tapping to save my life, its a photo shop 

at least 10 of the best cars/systems ive ever heard.

everyone was super friendly.

lots of laughs.

i was given a cd by cv,joint, it has some 'techno/trance' music on it, not normally my style, but i drove home PUMPING some of those tracks as loud as my system could take it! (weird?)

will be p.m ing mr cvjoint soon for moar!

thanks again _*everyone*_..........

what a day!



and a special thanks to marv, and family for making it all happen

AGAIN


----------



## shinjohn

Just uploaded pics from my camera (didn't get too many). Will add some annotation to the pics and post lots of comments later.  (great cars, people, fun)

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/2008_marv_bbq&page=all

Again, thanks to Marv and his family for all the hard work organizing the event!!!!


----------



## Vestax

Thanks very much to Cindy and Marv. I had a lot of fun. It was nearly successful as last year's but apparently a lot of folks flaked out, which really sucks, so much food leftover. It's alright though, it was nice to see both old faces and new ones. I don't think I missed 1 BBQ yet. 

Most fun car of the car... cvjoint's. George's car is crazy with those 10" subs in the doors with kickpanel full of ribbons. 

Great sounding cars were the simplicityinsound G35 install, George's bmw, and of course Shinjohn's.


----------



## ANT

Sounds like a blast.
Can't wait to see more pics!

ANT


----------



## EVILDAVE

Well this is my first post on here and it's all thanks to everyone at Marv's BBQ. You guys have some awesome cars and are some of the frindiest people I've met in a long time.

Thank you Marv for having me and Jeremiah down for the event we will be regulars from now on.


----------



## xetronic

Thanks for the Great BBQ today Mr. Marv. All the hard work and planning was much appreciated. =D


----------



## miztahsparklez

was there really more food? lol i would have eaten more if i had the chance. oh well. 

yes, thanks to marv and everyone that helped out to make the bbq possible.


----------



## newtitan

lets just say I HATE swift dodge, didnt get my friggin truck till 130 F>>>>>>>K

glad folks had fun

I hate missing cool stuff


----------



## Oliver

fredridge said:


> 10" DLS sub - don't remember model off the top of my head
> 
> a Second Skin Damplifier Pro door pack
> 
> a set of Zapco reference components


Congratulations !!


----------



## kimokalihi

So far those pictures look great. Sad that I missed it. Hopefully next year I can make the trip down from Washington. My friend and I are actually going down somewhere south of Fresno on wednesday through sunday just 4 days after the BBQ! Doesn't that suck? I'm not sure if that's close or not but it's not every day I drive to California and it's only a few days late. Damnit.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ChicoOG

I'll echo the sentiment....get event!!! Marv and family, you guys are the best!!! I also really appreciate the sponsors/manufacturers, was able to pick their brains...they were great...no product pushing, just informational.

As also, their never enough time to hear all the cars, but one's I heard were great!!


----------



## beerdrnkr

I will NOT miss the next one....Thanks for the pics. Some of those installs looked really nice.


----------



## ErinH

Whoever has heard the above setup, what'd you think? I'm doing 2 of these subs IB, and am hopeful they will have the ability to slam when I feel the itch. Would like to hear thoughts on this setup (no pun intended).


----------



## 60ndown

bikinpunk said:


> Whoever has heard the above setup, what'd you think? I'm doing 2 of these subs IB, and am hopeful they will have the ability to slam when I feel the itch. Would like to hear thoughts on this setup (no pun intended).


all i see is a blue box with a ? in it.


----------



## 60ndown

if the offer of,

'keep any car you want forever'

was on the table, there was at least 10 cars i would not have been able to choose between, all of them get VERY loud, retained composure, sounded incredible (all the information 'up front'.)

overall cost of vehicle and equipment being ignored, and only considering the sound of the systems.


----------



## beerdrnkr

60ndown said:


> if the offer of,
> 
> 'keep any car you want forever'
> 
> was on the table, there was at least 10 cars i would not have been able to choose between, all of them get VERY loud, retained composure, sounded incredible (all the information 'up front'.)
> 
> overall cost of vehicle and equipment being ignored, and only considering the sound of the systems.


This question is for everyone that went there. What top 5 cars did everyone like specifically and why?


----------



## Robert_R

Thanks for a great event Marv. All of us guys from Zapco Had a blast. It was also great to meet a lot of you guys. Look forward to coming again next year.


----------



## atsaubrey

Agreed, this year was better than last years even though the turn out was a bit less than expected. Oh and a special thanks to Marv for making me show my car as a vendor car when it wasn't really ready for it!  I got to listen to some fantastic cars, there is really some talent on this forum that is fo sho! Marv thanks for all your HARD work and thank the family as well.


----------



## jboz

A tremendous round of applause to Marv, and more importantly, Marv's wife and family. While Marv was meeting and greeting people, Marv's family was preparing, serving, and cleaning up all that delicious food. Thanks for creating an event much more casual, friendly, and enjoyable than any professional IASCA-type of event. 

This was my first BBQ and I am still meeting people and placing faces to screen names while I plan a system for my GTI, and the friendly and helpful atmosphere was much appreciated. No attitudes or competative egos as everyone shared equipment and tuning tips. 

Also thanks to the sponsors who provided a lot of useful stuff for the raffle--even though I did not win one thing while others cashed in repeatedly!!!! . The Zapco crew was also very helpful in answering questions and tweaking Zapco processed vehicles. Impressive customer service.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## simplicityinsound

fantastic event as usual guys, this is definetly hte one event i look forward to doing every year...talk to plenty of real nice people, heard some amazing cars, and just generally enjoyed the entire thing...weather was a bit freaky but didnt dampen our spirits at all..

i had no idea there was still a ton of foof left over, if i had known, i would have volunteered to take some some more hee hee 

thanks again to Marv and his family for putting this on


----------



## sr20det510

Thanks for all your hard work Marv and family!

Great event! My first and hopefully not my last

There were many great sounding cars at the event 
Jun's Dodge truck, Bing's Subaru and the black g35 he built (forgot the owners name jichuu?), atsaubrey's 300 was pretty amazing and still not broken in can't wait to get a second listen!

Thanks to all the vendors who helped make this event possible.


----------



## Boostedrex

That was a great event. Thanks to Marv and family for putting it all together!! It was great getting to meet all of you guys that I talk to on here every day. Everyone was really cool and super friendly. I was also pumped after winning a few raffles myself.  I'm really curious how these Genesis components will sound.

Zach


----------



## michaelsil1

I had a really good time, thanks Marv for taking the time to put this all together. 

I managed to get home in one piece with no tickets. 


I really liked meeting everyone and I got to hear a lot of great cars; I wish I had heard more cars than I did.


----------



## Oliver

Boostedrex said:


> That was a great event. Thanks to Marv and family for putting it all together!! It was great getting to meet all of you guys that I talk to on here every day. Everyone was really cool and super friendly. I was also pumped after winning a few raffles myself.  I'm really curious how these Genesis components will sound.
> 
> Zach


Congratulations !!


----------



## ChicoOG

I didn't sit in as many cars as I would have liked, but the ones I did were really great. it would be hard to say which one is "best' because each has it's own personality.

Having Matt R from the Zapco team sharing his theories on tuning was very cool. And seeing the application of horns and ribbon tweets was an eye opener. Hearing 8's in the doors was dynamic. I heard a lot of great rack too...I should have taken more notes, there were some great tunes

The best part was meeting a bunch of great people and sharing ideas.

Someone suggested maybe having a MECA style friendly competition on one day and then having the "BBQ, hang-out and relax time" the next day...sounded interesting...


----------



## the other hated guy

well I hope you picked Matt's brain while you could... he is one of the best car audio tuners on the planet...


----------



## ChicoOG

the other hated guy said:


> well I hope you picked Matt's brain while you could... he is one of the best car audio tuners on the planet...


I don't think my picking was very taxing on his brain...it was like a brain surgeon talking to a kindergardener. But I was happy to listen


----------



## d5sc

I also would like to THANK VERY MUCH Marv, his family, the company sponsors/reps, and all those who helped with coordinating and setting up this event. There is a lot of time and effort involved in something that seems so effortless and well put together in the end. And, as always, Marv was the gracious host[est] with mostest ! 

It was great meeting everyone and listening to all of the nice sounding systems. As others have pointed out, the atmosphere of this event was very positive and friendly. Matt R, for example, was a very cool dude and he was helping out quite a few people with tuning and constructive criticism regarding their systems. There were quite a few great sounding systems I was able to listen to which made my day, along with the great people which makes these events even more memorable.

Also, I have to give credit to Steve (Whiterabbit) and his wife for being so dedicated. Unfortunately, they were involved in accident during the caravan--it's a good thing no one was hurt--and had to have their car towed back home. They showed up later in the day as they wanted to attend the event. Steve's wife is a trooper as she continued to knit during the accident, while waiting in the police cruiser as it was really hot, and during the whole meet. By the way, she definitely has skills to pay the bills in the knitting department !

Once again, thanks to everyone who was involved in setting up and hosting this event!

Regards,

George


----------



## d5sc

the other hated guy said:


> well I hope you picked Matt's brain while you could... he is one of the best car audio tuners on the planet...



Hey Randy,

I happened to meet your long lost bro, Matt R, at the BBQ. Definitely a cool and nice dude! Matt critiqued my system and gave me some very helpful feedback/tips. I was hoping you could make it this year. Hopefully, you can make it out next year. 

Marv, once again, did not have a working system so he is going to have to host another BBQ next year . 

George


----------



## unpredictableacts

Looks like a lame event......I am very glad that I live several thousands of miles away. I had a better time cleaning my garage and washing my dogs. 


Wow I am about to tear up at the fact that I live so far away. This just proves one thing.....LIFE IS NOT FAIR and Cali has all of the fun. If i had half of Marvs "Go get it!" I would be loaning Bill Gates Money and teaching Richard Simmons to work out and stay fit. Marv we all need to chip in and buy you a platnium chain that reads " Yes I am the MF'n MAN!"


----------



## Robdoggz

Had a great time and when you have a great time, well time flies so fast. I tried to get to know the new faces to me and possibly neglected to meet/greet some of the others. I cant thank marv enough for this event as always marv brings people together for a great time thanks marv and family and all those who helped out. Steve aka whiterabbit i hope your car is going to be fixable and next time we will let you lead so we can rear end you hehe j/k. 

Oh and anthony/vestax my car actually sounded pretty nice on the drive home thats for fiddling with the settings it really did sound better than how i had it thanks. Hope to see everyone again next year cant wait.


----------



## kevin k.

Wow! What a great time... where to start? At the beginning...

Got up to Seaside Thursday evening... so early because I planned to stop at Paso Robles on the way to pay a surprise visit to my mother who was turning 75 on Saturday. Spent some quality time with Mom and then decided to just keep going on up to Marv's neck of the woods.

My hotel turned out to be an adventure... I had booked it on-line thinking it was the same hotel I stayed in last year. Close, but no cigar... ended up in the hotel right next door. Pretty cagey place... the room next to mine had a thriving enterprise of sorts all night long... lots of folks coming and going.  My room was on the scary side with the bed being pretty sacked out... when I laid down on it my feet were actually at a higher level than my head... yikes! 

Anyway, got some sleep and the next morning checked the tune on my Accord... made a couple minor adjustments and then got hold of Marv... he was off shopping at one of the MANY places necessary to get the BBQ going. Went by his place a little later and we were off the Costco, Safeway, and Gods knows where else... name any "Big Store That Sells Lots of Stuff at Cheap Prices" and Marv was sure to have visited it/them at least once.

Went back to Mission Central, aka Marv's, and was witness to more of the hard work, planning, etc. that makes this event what it is... fantastic. Aubrey paid a surprise visit and in short order he and I were off to pick up some other BBQ-related stuff. Got to talk with Aubrey for the first time... very personable guy with quite a nice sounding car. Afterwards, I went and had dinner at some place that's name has "Bear" in it and then called it a day.

Next day... Saturday, The Big Day. Went to Marv's around 9 a.m. and loaded up the Accord with all sorts of stuff... an industrial-sized meat slicer, bbq sauce, chips, paper towels... you name it. The rear end of my car was at a lower latitude than the front. Got the car washed on my way to the park.

Man, what a great day... lots of people in attendance. And, most importantly, lots of people who were happy to be there and who shared the same passion for 12V audio. I was able to see people I hadn't seen since last year, meet some new folks, check out a lot of great looking cars, and spend some time talking with a few of the industry folks.

I actually didn't get to listen to much in the way of other cars as I ended up spending the afternoon with people who wanted to listen to my car. Matt R. was the first... we spent an hour or so listening and I was very happy with his gracious comments and compliments. A little lunch with the ZAPCO guys (thank you, Bob, for donating your seat) and then back to the car... I can't name all the guys who listened to my car and that I'd like to thank... Zack, Mike, Shin John, Steve, Jun, Luke, George, Bob from Zapco ( did I mention that ZAPCO Rules? ), and a lot of others... ended up staying with guys listening to the car until 9:00 p.m.  Everybody seemed very pleased with the car. 

Due to leave and go to Marv's for an after BBQ get-together and meet up with a couple guys whose cars I wanted to hear... Jun and Don. Driving out of the parking lot I turned left instead of right, someone hit the "Done" button and all I could think of was some dinner. I ended up joining Jon Whitledge and his lovely wife, Jeaneth, for dinner at an Italian restaurant in town. "Michaelsil" happened to be there and joined us for a nice meal. Food coma and a long day made for a bee-line to the hotel room.

Bailed from the hotel this morning and made it back to San Diego (400 and a bit miles) in decent time. 

So, I just want to say a special "thanks" to Marv, Cindy, the girls, and family friends for making this such an exceptional get-together. Their giving and unselfish efforts make this event what it is... to say nothing of the event's impact on the 12V scene. Words don't do you folks justice. And what a positive example you show for others. 

Thanks to Matt and Bob... great to spend time talking with you guys and have you both listen to my car. I've been an unofficial team member for about 30 years. 

Thanks to the manufacturer's that showed... they brought some seriously classy cars, were available to talk all day, and donated items for the raffles... LOTS of very nice gear. Won, mostly, by Fredridge, of course... 

And thanks to everyone else for making Marv's BBQ an event I enjoy and look forward to attending. Hope you all had a safe trip home.

So, that's it in a nutshell. :blush: 

Apparently, I'm still a little amped-up (no pun intended ) from the drive home.


----------



## kevin k.

the other hated guy said:


> well I hope you picked Matt's brain while you could... he is one of the best car audio tuners on the planet...


Matt spent some time in my Accord and I'm very pleased with his reaction to my car. Very easy guy to hang out with, too. 

Randy, I hope all is well with you and yours...


----------



## the other hated guy

kevin k. said:


> Matt spent some time in my Accord and I'm very pleased with his reaction to my car. Very easy guy to hang out with, too.
> 
> Randy, I hope all is well with you and yours...


already spoke with him and he couldn't say enough things about yeah..... but I already warned him about you .....

I'll have to shot yeah a call...... starting the new accord next month and Matt and I are working on some things comming up


----------



## kevin k.

the other hated guy said:


> I'll have to shot yeah a call...... starting the new accord next month and Matt and I are working on some things comming up


I'm all ears... 

Keep me posted, please.


----------



## James Bang

wow. I had a super great time on Saturday. 

I left Los Angeles at 4am and got there at 8am, just in time for breakfast with some Socal guys at some Black Bear diner. I think that's what it's called. sweet stuff.

After eating, us socal guys got a car wash across the street and was fortunate to see Mr. Kevin K. Our nice clean cars got rained on a couple hours later 

The meet was awesome. Many great sounding cars and I didn't even get to listen to all the cars. I'd like to thank all those that let me listen to their cars.

to name a few:
chicoOG
Kevin K
Bing
cvjoint
Jun, technobug
Buzzman
atsaubrey 
george with the bmw and all that genesis goodies
Jon, dyn genesis van
and the Zapco civic. 


Some cars sounded a little TOO good. Now i'm just jealous, but more determined to get my car to their level... or close to it.

My dream car would be a combo of cvjoint's, Kevin K's, and aubrey's system.
I am so glad I got to hear Aubrey's car. great to hear another car with horns. I now know the capabilities and potential my setup has. 

overall, it was a very great and successful meet. Great friendly crowd with talent. 

I'd like to thank all those unselfish contributors that made this BBQ possible. 

I will post up the pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## michaelsil1

I'll step out on a limb and list a few of my favorite cars. 
I didn't get to listen to a lot of cars so if I missed you I'm sorry.

1. The Van: it has some of the best imaging I've ever heard in a car and it also has great tonality.

2. Kevin K.: His car is really a pleasure to listen to and very well balanced; maybe one day Kevin will let me crank it up.

3. Buzzman: He showed up with his latest creation it was a definite pleasure auditioning his car.

4. I don't remember his name he had a White BMW with Genesis Dual Mono's:
This was a class act from start to finish and was a joy to listen to.

5.60ndown: I want to mention his car; he said just sit in the passenger seat there is no imaging and he rolled down the windows and cranked it up and let me enjoy.

I know there were a lot of cars that I didn't mention that sounded great these were just a few of many that stood out.


----------



## d5sc

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll step out on a limb and list a few of my favorite cars.
> I didn't get to listen to a lot of cars so if I missed you I'm sorry.
> 
> 1. The Van: it has some of the best imaging I've ever heard in a car and it also has great tonality.
> 
> 2. Kevin K.: His car is really a pleasure to listen to and very well balanced; maybe one day Kevin will let me crank it up.
> 
> 3. Buzzman: He showed up with his latest creation it was a definite pleasure auditioning his car.
> 
> 4. I don't remember his name he had a White BMW with Genesis Dual Mono's:
> This was a class act from start to finish and was a joy to listen to.
> 
> 5.60ndown: I want to mention his car; he said just sit in the passenger seat there is no imaging and he rolled down the windows and cranked it up and let me enjoy.
> 
> I know there were a lot of cars that I didn't mention that sounded great these were just a few of many that stood out.


Hi Michael,

I think you might be referring to me. I was the skinny asian guy who was wearing the black tank top, and who owned the silver BMW 540 with the Genesis system.

It was nice to meet you and your system sounded really nice. It's good to hear you made it home safely without any tickets .

Regards,

George


----------



## d5sc

kevin k. said:


> Matt spent some time in my Accord and I'm very pleased with his reaction to my car. Very easy guy to hang out with, too.
> 
> Randy, I hope all is well with you and yours...



Hi Kevin,

It was great to finally meet you. Your system was definitely one of my favorites, and Matt R was definitely right about it when he said that I should listen to it. 

Matt also complimented my system as well. As you had mentioned, this means a lot given that Matt is known as having one of the best sounding vehicles in competition, and has a great set of ears/tuning abilities.

Regards,

George


----------



## kevin k.

d5sc said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I think you might be referring to me. I was I was the skinny asian guy who was wearing the black tank top...
> George


If you're "skinny", then that would make me a sub-atomic particle... :blush:

Great to see you, George, and to have the chance to talk. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## michaelsil1

d5sc said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I think you might be referring to me. I was the skinny asian guy who was wearing the black tank top, and who owned the silver BMW 540 with the Genesis system.
> 
> It was nice to meet you and your system sounded really nice. It's good to hear you made it home safely without any tickets .
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


Silver BMW 540. 
I turned up the bottom end of my setup since pretty much everyone said it was too flat. I really enjoyed listening to your system someone did a very good job tuning it.


----------



## Boostedrex

d5sc said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I think you might be referring to me. I was the skinny asian guy who was wearing the black tank top, and who owned the silver BMW 540 with the Genesis system.
> 
> It was nice to meet you and your system sounded really nice. It's good to hear you made it home safely without any tickets .
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


ROFL!! Skinny asian guy huh?? Right! I guess that makes me a blonde haired midget!

I forgot to mention my favorite cars from yesterday.

1. Kevin K's Accord - this car simply floored me. I have no words to describe it.
2. George's silver BMW - great tonality and simply a pleasure to listen to.
3. Aubrey's 300C - Great tonality, rock solid center image and this car can get LOUD!!!! Thanks again for the very late audtition Aubrey!

I really enjoyed my time in John's van, but I didn't get to hear anything that I was familiar with and I tried to stay out of the front seat and give other's a turn. I'll have to catch up with John again sometime for a better listen.

Zach


----------



## michaelsil1

Boostedrex said:


> ROFL!! Skinny asian guy huh?? Right! I guess that makes me a blonde haired midget!
> 
> I forgot to mention my favorite cars from yesterday.
> 
> 1. Kevin K's Accord - this car simply floored me. I have no words to describe it.
> 2. George's silver BMW - great tonality and simply a pleasure to listen to.
> 3. Aubrey's 300C - Great tonality, rock solid center image and this car can get LOUD!!!! Thanks again for the very late audtition Aubrey!
> 
> I really enjoyed my time in John's van, but I didn't get to hear anything that I was familiar with and I tried to stay out of the front seat and give other's a turn. I'll have to catch up with John again sometime for a better listen.
> 
> Zach


I guess I missed you; it would have been nice to meet you.


----------



## Oliver

Something with the instruments separated 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk


----------



## ChicoOG

I'm coming down to pismo the weekend of July 26th for an acura meet...any DIY stuff happening in that area that weekend?


----------



## Oliver

fredridge said:


> great bbq - it was a fun time, some crazy weather....but great food, great people and some great systems...... oh yeah and I killed in the raffles
> 
> Let me also say a big thank you to Ant and Second Skin....... I think I saw 8 door packs of damp Pro and I think 4 quarts of sludge and a ton of backwave discs from the speaker tweaker kit


So your cup runneth over !


----------



## 60ndown

a$$hole said:


> So your cup runneth over !


no..

thats johns car and it was 3-13 in the afternoon when the photo was taken.

either that or he paid retail for his friends gear?

"Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends"


----------



## Oliver

60ndown said:


> no..
> 
> thats johns car and it was 3-13 in the afternoon when the photo was taken.
> 
> either that or he paid retail for his friends gear?
> 
> "Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends"


LMAO 

Jesus will provide


----------



## 60ndown

a$$hole said:


> LMAO
> 
> Jesus will provide


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNf-P_5u_Hw


----------



## 60ndown

wow, took 6 pages to get off topic.

thats gotta be a record?


----------



## Buzzman

Marv, a BIG thank you to you and your family for hosting a MARVelous BBQ. It was great getting to put some faces to the names for the first time, and sharing our great passion (music and car audio) with each other. The amount of work you and your family put in is greatly appreciated, and those who attended, by all accounts had a great time. 

I must, however, say something that Marv probably won't because he is so classy: *If you RSVP that you're coming, do so, or at least give Marv the courtesy of letting him know well in advance that you will not be coming. * At least 30 people RSVP'd that they were coming, and didn't show up.  It's not fair that he and Cindy should purchase enough food to feed all those they think are coming, and be left with enough Tri-Tip and other goodies to feed a school.


----------



## Oliver

Props to you Buzzman


----------



## HooRide

I couldn't have asked for more as my first forum meet from any of the forums I frequent. I had a blast as did my friend. Thanks Marv!

Here are some pics my friend took: http://stackworks.net/~atrus/diyma/

I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Vestax

Gotta love the guy who got in line for food.... who just happen to walk by from the street. Marv, being a nice guy, gave him food anyways. 



d5sc said:


> Also, I have to give credit to Steve (Whiterabbit) and his wife for being so dedicated. Unfortunately, they were involved in accident during the caravan--it's a good thing no one was hurt--and had to have their car towed back home. They showed up later in the day as they wanted to attend the event. Steve's wife is a trooper as she continued to knit during the accident, while waiting in the police cruiser as it was really hot, and during the whole meet. By the way, she definitely has skills to pay the bills in the knitting department !



Yes kudos to Steve, a real trooper, after getting his front end smashed in halfway there, went back home in San Jose, grab his wife's vehicle, and came back. Now that's dedication!  Reminded me of the time when I had my tired blown out, and ripped out 6 days of work out of the trunk. 

We ended up going to the bodyshop today and helped him ripped out all the main components out of the vehicle.... which was probably equivalent to a 2 carat diamond? If anybody witnessed what raadkins, alphakenny1, and myself today.... you'd be blown away by the amount of sweat and blood that was poured into this car. It was tragic and we mourned a great install today... :blush:

On another note, I'm glad that most people got to interact with the industry folks. Although, a few complained to me that there wasn't enough interaction. I mean, they knew they were noobs... but even felt more noobish when they tried to demo some of the "industry" vehicles. It wasn't as friendly they said (won't mention any names). I guess not enough pro's cared to wonder to the noobie section to the parking lot either? I mean I saw some of the guys... like Ernie and Bing and few others over on that side, but where was the rest? Hey I work for the industry too, been a professional installer for years, but I try to talk to everyone as much as I could. 

Other than the brief rain showers, thuderstorms, and no shows... it was fun, like it has been in the last 8 years. I'm glad I've been a part of it since the beginning. I mean we got two guys, one from New Jersey and another from Richomond, Virginia, come to this meet... both their 2nd time yesterday. This is how great this BBQ is. It's hard to miss.


----------



## Oliver

Marv even had a light show , awesome


----------



## ChicoOG

Regarding the reps, I saw, Matt R, Bob, and Robert from Zapco in a lot of cars, and also Bing of course (he helps everyone). The Van and 300m seemed to have non-stop demo's going...Leon is always helping people tune. Everyone seemed willing to help out if asked. I got good vibes from everyone!! 

Although Marv's kind-of rough to handle  I had to invoke executive privilege on him once 

The only complaint I have, Marv and his family work way too hard!!! We need to step up as a group and help out...


----------



## Oliver

ChicoOG said:


> The only complaint I have, Marv and his family work way too hard!!! We need to step up as a group and help out...


No applause, send him some money !!! 

enter a raffle or put some dineros in his PP account


----------



## Mr Marv

Well guys that freak lightning storm and sudden downpour  looked like it was going to put a damper on things but it cleared up within a few minutes and I'm glad everyone stayed/went right back to business!  

*PLEASE NOTE THAT I HAVE NOT FORGOTTEN TO THANK NUMEROUS PEOPLE PERSONALLY RATHER I WANT TO MAKE SURE I DON"T MISS ANYBODY SO I WILL POST TOMORROW WHEN I'M A BIT MORE RESTED. *

First I gotta give *BIG THANKS* to my wife, daughter, nieces, Goddaughter, my wife's best friend along with her husband and sister as well as my mother in law for busting their butts to get all that food prepared!  Next I want to thank *ALL* of you that honored me and my family with your presence at the BBQ this year and especially to those that helped out in so many ways (I will list you all later ). It was really great to see the old faces as well as put faces to some of the names I see all the time on here and although we did have a little trouble with the no-shows again  it was a very good turnout in the end with the stragglers and those that failed to sign in making it a bit over 70 total (3 more if you count the guy, his wife and daughter that slipped in the chow line and thought I wouldn't notice ). 

I also want to give a *BIG THANKS* to all of the sponsors who donated or allowed me to purchase at a discount the *GREAT * raffle prizes for you guys to win!  (I will list everyone in a subsequent post tomorrow as mentioned) Unfortunately as usual I missed several things again such as the group picture,  swap meet table, I forgot to have everyone vote on their top 3 favorite systems and I forgot to give away the products Rick from RAAMaudio donated (I will have my daughter or niece draw a name from the sign in sheet for those tomorrow and the prize will get sent to the winner).

I actually got a chance to listen to several cars this year and must say I was MOST impressed with the level of "Sound Quality we had around here!  All systems shined in their own way with MANY doing a LOT of things EXCEPTIONALLY well IMO (most notably I loved the dynamics of just about every car I listened to! ). I won't mention any "favorites" since I enjoyed so many things about so many systems that it would be very hard for me to choose. 

Almost forgot, I know you guys are going to give me grief about my system yet again (or lack there of!) and in any case I might as well get the excuses out of the way now! I actually had the system working for a couple of months now but pulled it out to clean up the wiring/paint/finish a few things and build a new enclosure (need a bit more airspace) but I just plain ran out of time due to all I had going on.  I do however want to give BIG THANKS to my man hessdawg on the forum her for coming over a couple of nights ago to help me clean it up and to Bing for carpeting the enclosure at the last minute.  All I had left was to put the kicks back in along with the new sub enclosure and I did get up early this morning to do that before the guys came over for breakfast. After a quick tuning several guys actually got a chance to listen and maybe they will chime in with some comments on how I did. 

Well its after midnight and I have a ton of emails to answer so I'll finish this up tomorrow (actually today!) My apologies to those that have not received replies over the last few days but you will just as soon as I can.


----------



## technobug

Buzzman said:


> I must, however, say something that Marv probably won't because he is so classy: *If you RSVP that you're coming, do so, or at least give Marv the courtesy of letting him know well in advance that you will not be coming. * At least 30 people RSVP'd that they were coming, and didn't show up.  It's not fair that he and Cindy should purchase enough food to feed all those they think are coming, and be left with enough Tri-Tip and other goodies to feed a school.


X2. But we know who you are! Clever of Marv to have a sign up sheet.


----------



## Mr Marv

Almost forgot, my wife and daughter commented that I was a bit short with several people.  I do apologize if I was crabby to anyone and must say it was nothing personal rather I was a bit stressed and wanted everything to go smoothly so it could be enjoyed by all.


----------



## technobug

Marv,

As always, THANK YOU. And BIG THANKS to the entire family and support crew.
Fantastic event. 
I'm pretty bummed that I wasn't able to stay for the ritual Sunday breakfast.
Please tell Cindy again that I'm IM NOT MAD.

Awesome weekend fellas. Great turnout. Lots of very nice cars to look at and listen to. I think the best word to describe this year's meet is DYNAMICS! There were many more car's this year with incredibly dynamic systems. Not as many foo - foo, nazi cars. I'd like to give props to so many, but can't remember you all. I'll mention my top 2 though.

Best sounding car award, bar none this year, goes to Kevin. Dude that thing sure is sweeeeeeet! I'm jealous buddy. The detail is just absolutely amazing. I know your secret though, so look out! It's that spiffy new meat thermometer! 

Funest car to listen to award goes to the crazy euro, George (cvjoint). Sick bro.

Was an awesome day, full of great food, great friends, and great music. Definately one of the better ones in recent memory Marv. I thought this year was a big improvement over last year. Last year was just too crazy. We had a BBQ first this year......it rained on us. Wasn't for very long, but it was enough to get the freshly washed cars all dirty again.


----------



## miztahsparklez

technobug said:


> We had a BBQ first this year......it rained on us. Wasn't for very long, but it was enough to get the freshly washed cars all dirty again.


tell me about it. i spent the whole week two weeks ago doing a full detail.. 

then the week before the bbq, i added that new sound card on thursday, hoping to get some tuning in on friday.. tuning wasnt even close to done since i had to work late friday so i was somewhat bummed out that i didnt get things working/sounding too good (when previously the setup wasnt too bad, but was limited based on my equipment) leon chimed in with some quick base tuning at the bbq, but it still needed quite a bit more time and work. oh well, maybe next year ill have everything setup and have at least one of the 18's back in my car 

Also... i believe i caught up to you George and Junior during the 101-680 change. not sure if you guys saw me driving by in the fast lane trying to get over.:blush:


----------



## cvjoint

I just finished driving 300+ miles and yet I can't wait to share the sheer magnitude of what went on on this 21st of June in Monterey.

For those who have little patience and were not amongst us: I don't believe in best cars but I do think that some of our community members deserve recognition for creating exceptional and unique musical machines. The ones I'm going to list are the few that I would simply love to drive myself home in. These are complex, complete, output satisfying, accurate and a pure inspiration to me, these are the setups you want to look up and learn from:

*_Michael's Toyota Avalon_ aka 'michaelsil' - it can move you, both physically and beyond; tonally neutral, pure reference timber, true and tested by one of the best listeners day to day; it is alive

*_Jim's Ford F250 aka 'big red'_ - hard to the core enthusiast machine, bent and restructured for the sole purpose of adorning your senses; it is stunning to see this giant creation undergo transformations; this is a setup that brings flavor and spice to the table 

*_Bing's Subaru Legacyaka 'simplicityinsound'_ - true testament to this man's incredible skills; I've abused this car like no other on the lot, just about the meanest tracks were played and yet no sweat for this tank, not a single panel cried; add to that as good as it gets aesthetics and you have a winner; there are just a few perfectionists in our hobby, take advantage of the only one of two that I know that will build something that won't be his at the end of the day (2nd is Marv).

*_Kevin's Honda Accord aka 'kevin k.'_ a real heavyweight in our sport; a car that will blow you away in just about every imaginable way; we're talking about years of picking the very best drivers just to be matched in the most coherent of fashions; this brute has every mm of material processed to the tinniest ms; this is 'the veteran'

*_Jon' Astro Van aka '___?___' _ a true legend; it's the stuff you read about and doubt whether it really is that good - it is; I've listened to my fair share of Dyn. setups and none was convincing until I stumbled on this one; this one had the capacity to move you in a different world, in between Jon's soft words between tracks and the exotic craftsmanship the tracks became surreal 

To watch out for:_ Shinjohn's Honda Accord_ a monster in the making; this guy is just about the most realistic well documented enthusiast that I can think of; if this guy applies himself to finish the deal there is no way it won't stun and satisfy the most demanding of us; the recipe is perfect, build it!


One thing is for sure, setups come and go, not one of us have an enduring setup. As the years will go by these machines will traded in, parted, blown, or shorted in an infinite amount of combinations and possibilities of doom. What remains is the enthusiast, and through the enthusiast many more will come. 

I'd like to take the time to recognize some of the folks that I've met and left a mark on me for being real, honest, able to see beyond what their eyes can see, under grilles, carpet, suede and imposing heatsinks: _Marv, Jun, Albert, Jim, Jeremy and Louis?_. With or without setups, as drivers or passengers you guys are the rocks that make or break the event. I'd love to be part of anything you guys wish to put together and I'm always there to give a helping hand if needed. 

Gold medals go as follows:

*_Marv_ for having the guts, energy and inspiration to pursue this dream BBQ - something few of us can't even begin to fathom. Thank You.

*_Luke? aka '60ndown'_ for having the youngest heart - the only one able to rule over his own machine. You're a crazy dude and I love ya for it!

*_Michael aka 'michaelsil'_ for being the happiest enthusiast. Most of us get so caught up in reproducing music that we forget we're supposed to enjoy it and fail to cherish our music library. You listen to some of the best recorded material, you punish you ear drums to no end and yet manage to forge a top notch setup. I can't imagine anybody singing, gesturing, head butting to the music more than you. You are ...a lucky bastard.

*_Carlos 'sr20det510' and Jose aka 'veloze'_, thanks for enduring me for the lenght of this weekend, you guys are some of the sweetest guys I've ever known. We rocked as the So.Cal. caravan in and out everywhere we went. I believe we were model fans of Marv's BBQ and it was all because of your careful planning and dedication. 


If I misspelled anything let me know, especially names, I'm not used to monumental gatherings and I'm easily overwhelmed. 

If anyone that I auditioned for wishes for me to nitpick and evaluate please PM me. I took a good amount of time in every car to try to appreciate your work and take my weak criticism with a grain of salt, after all I don't believe in best.


----------



## 60ndown

im kinda getting a little dissapointed now  apparently there was several great cars i didnt audition?

id like to suggest next year (if marv recovers and wants to host it?) we have a list of all the working systems, and a list of all the people. then work out a schedule where at 15 minute intervals we all rotate to a designated vehicle? im sure some of you clever people could develop a system like that, that would work. 

sure 15 minuets isnt long, (bring your favorite 15 minutes of music) but it would mean everyone would hear everything, everyone would meet everyone, and everyone would benefit.

on the hour, and every 15 minutes, we would all get out of a car, and go find our next.(4 hours =16 cars) damn, still gonna miss a few

maybe numbers on car windshields would make finding the next car easier 

easy list to put together really, id be happy to do it.

just thinking out loud, i obviously missed a few great vehicles and im sad i did


----------



## Oliver

cvjoint said:


> I just finished driving 300+ miles and yet I can't wait to share the sheer magnitude of what went on on this 21st of June in Monterey.
> 
> For those who have little patience and were not amongst us: I don't believe in best cars but I do think that some of our community members deserve recognition for creating exceptional and unique musical machines. The ones I'm going to list are the few that I would simply love to drive myself home in. These are complex, complete, output satisfying, accurate and a pure inspiration to me, these are the setups you want to look up and learn from:
> 
> *_Michael's Toyota Avalon_ aka 'michaelsil' - it can move you, both physically and beyond; tonally neutral, pure reference timber, true and tested by one of the best listeners day to day; it is alive
> 
> *_Jim's Ford F250 aka 'big red'_ - hard to the core enthusiast machine, bent and restructured for the sole purpose of adorning your senses; it is stunning to see this giant creation undergo transformations; this is a setup that brings flavor and spice to the table
> 
> *_Bing's Subaru Legacyaka 'simplicityinsound'_ - true testament to this man's incredible skills; I've abused this car like no other on the lot, just about the meanest tracks were played and yet no sweat for this tank, not a single panel cried; add to that as good as it gets aesthetics and you have a winner; there are just a few perfectionists in our hobby, take advantage of the only one of two that I know that will build something that won't be his at the end of the day (2nd is Marv).
> 
> *_Kevin's Honda Accord aka 'kevin k.'_ a real heavyweight in our sport; a car that will blow you away in just about every imaginable way; we're talking about years of picking the very best drivers just to be matched in the most coherent of fashions; this brute has every mm of material processed to the tinniest ms; this is 'the veteran'
> 
> *_Jon' Astro Van aka '___?___' _ a true legend; it's the stuff you read about and doubt whether it really is that good - it is; I've listened to my fair share of Dyn. setups and none was convincing until I stumbled on this one; this one had the capacity to move you in a different world, in between Jon's soft words between tracks and the exotic craftsmanship the tracks became surreal
> 
> To watch out for:_ Shinjohn's Honda Accord_ a monster in the making; this guy is just about the most realistic well documented enthusiast that I can think of; if this guy applies himself to finish the deal there is no way it won't stun and satisfy the most demanding of us; the recipe is perfect, build it!
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure, setups come and go, not one of us have an enduring setup. As the years will go by these machines will traded in, parted, blown, or shorted in an infinite amount of combinations and possibilities of doom. What remains is the enthusiast, and through the enthusiast many more will come.
> 
> I'd like to take the time to recognize some of the folks that I've met and left a mark on me for being real, honest, able to see beyond what their eyes can see, under grilles, carpet, suede and imposing heatsinks: _Marv, Jun, Albert, Jim, Jeremy and Louis?_. With or without setups, as drivers or passengers you guys are the rocks that make or break the event. I'd love to be part of anything you guys wish to put together and I'm always there to give a helping hand if needed.
> 
> Gold medals go as follows:
> 
> *_Marv_ for having the guts, energy and inspiration to pursue this dream BBQ - something few of us can't even begin to fathom. Thank You.
> 
> *_Luke? aka '60ndown'_ for having the youngest heart - the only one able to rule over his own machine. You're a crazy dude and I love ya for it!
> 
> *_Michael aka 'michaelsil'_ for being the happiest enthusiast. Most of us get so caught up in reproducing music that we forget we're supposed to enjoy it and fail to cherish our music library. You listen to some of the best recorded material, you punish you ear drums to no end and yet manage to forge a top notch setup. I can't imagine anybody singing, gesturing, head butting to the music more than you. You are ...a lucky bastard.
> 
> *_Carlos 'sr20det510' and Jose aka 'veloze'_, thanks for enduring me for the lenght of this weekend, you guys are some of the sweetest guys I've ever known. We rocked as the So.Cal. caravan in and out everywhere we went. I believe we were model fans of Marv's BBQ and it was all because of your careful planning and dedication.
> 
> 
> If I misspelled anything let me know, especially names, I'm not used to monumental gatherings and I'm easily overwhelmed.
> 
> If anyone that I auditioned for wishes for me to nitpick and evaluate please PM me. I took a good amount of time in every car to try to appreciate your work and take my weak criticism with a grain of salt, after all I don't believe in best.



Someone had a great TIME !!!


----------



## atsaubrey

First off I would like to thank everyone for the kind words about my car. Thanks to many of you for letting me listen to your cars as well, I heard and saw some things that give me ideas for future changes.  I brought a camera and totally forgot to take a single pic! Lets get some more pics posted up fellas.


----------



## alphakenny1

Vestax said:


> Yes kudos to Steve, a real trooper, after getting his front end smashed in halfway there, went back home in San Jose, grab his wife's vehicle, and came back. Now that's dedication!  Reminded me of the time when I had my tired blown out, and ripped out 6 days of work out of the trunk.
> 
> We ended up going to the bodyshop today and helped him ripped out all the main components out of the vehicle.... which was probably equivalent to a 2 carat diamond? If anybody witnessed what raadkins, alphakenny1, and myself today.... you'd be blown away by the amount of sweat and blood that was poured into this car. It was tragic and we mourned a great install today... :blush:


yes that was unfortunate. It literally pained me of the thought of ripping out his system (although i didn't rip out anything, lol...wait I took out the sub with Rob!) knowing how much work steve put into that system. But we all knew in the back of our minds, steve was just all giddy at the thought of getting a new car . I took pictures of the finished install and took pictures after ripping out the equipment and will be posting them up once i upload the pics. 



Vestax said:


> I mean we got two guys, one from New Jersey and another from Richomond, Virginia, come to this meet... both their 2nd time yesterday. This is how great this BBQ is. It's hard to miss.


yes hanging out with chu (skylar112) and rob (raadkins) was sweet! They came out here and were awesome guys! Although Chu got jacked due to the weather .


----------



## skylar112

I want to say a big thank you to Marv and his family for putting so much effort to make such a great event to take place. Again I think it was really crummy that many have rsvp'd and didn't show up or give much of a notice. I flew in from NJ to be there, I see no excuses for anyone to do this.

I want to thank Alphakenny1 for being a great host, and just a fun dude showing me the fobby side of San Jose. I want to thank Vestax, Maestro, Raadkins for hanging out, and seeing me off at the airport. That meant a lot to me.

I also want to thank all the west coast guys for being so cool and warm. I was dead set on making this my last Marv's meet, but after the warm reception I could see myself coming to a few more.

Jon's white van, WOW is all I can say. I remember being in his van and sweat glistening on my face, I was uncomfortable but I remember bring gitty from listening to a Sheffield drum and bass track. I haven't heard any home or car system that replicated the bass drum so well. The imaging was excellent. And Jon was a hell of a nice guy, who really really knows his stuff. The pleasure was all mine.

Shinjohn's Accord. I got in and I saw these cute little mdf enclosures with mids in it, and a large format tweeter next to it. It was pretty cute, hehe. His choice of drivers and integration was excellent. It was really really good. He's one of the guys I wanted to meet and I'm glad that now I understand what the talk is about his car. Excellent car to listen to.

George's 540 Bmw, the install off course is breathtaking. It sounded pretty good. Well balanced, subtle low end. Did I mention the install was breathtaking?

Bing's installs. I want to mention this because in pictures they look great, but to see it in person really you appreciate that much more the details that he has put into his installs. Definitely has to be seen in person. So clean, detailed, sleek, and just simple.

I did want to listen to BigRed, CVjoint, KevinK, and a few other guys cars, but my ears were shot after listening to some of these cars. I really wish I was able to listen more.

I got to meet a few guys that I wanted to meet, shinjohn, boostedrex, fredridge, quality sound, Bing. I'm glad I had the chance to. Also with meeting a few that I didnt' even think about it was a pleasure.

But thanks all for allowing me to have such a memorable experience. I'll be back again.


----------



## d5sc

miztahsparklez said:


> tell me about it. i spent the whole week two weeks ago doing a full detail..
> 
> then the week before the bbq, i added that new sound card on thursday, hoping to get some tuning in on friday.. tuning wasnt even close to done since i had to work late friday so i was somewhat bummed out that i didnt get things working/sounding too good (when previously the setup wasnt too bad, but was limited based on my equipment) leon chimed in with some quick base tuning at the bbq, but it still needed quite a bit more time and work. oh well, maybe next year ill have everything setup and have at least one of the 18's back in my car
> 
> Also... i believe i caught up to you George and Junior during the 101-680 change. not sure if you guys saw me driving by in the fast lane trying to get over.:blush:


Hey Jason,

I thought that was you! All I saw and heard was an RSX fly by... Junior and I were driving like asian grannies .

George


----------



## d5sc

skylar112 said:


> I want to say a big thank you to Marv and his family for putting so much effort to make such a great event to take place. Again I think it was really crummy that many have rsvp'd and didn't show up or give much of a notice. I flew in from NJ to be there, I see no excuses for anyone to do this.
> 
> I want to thank Alphakenny1 for being a great host, and just a fun dude showing me the fobby side of San Jose. I want to thank Vestax, Maestro, Raadkins for hanging out, and seeing me off at the airport. That meant a lot to me.
> 
> I also want to thank all the west coast guys for being so cool and warm. I was dead set on making this my last Marv's meet, but after the warm reception I could see myself coming to a few more.
> 
> Jon's white van, WOW is all I can say. I remember being in his van and sweat glistening on my face, I was uncomfortable but I remember bring gitty from listening to a Sheffield drum and bass track. I haven't heard any home or car system that replicated the bass drum so well. The imaging was excellent. And Jon was a hell of a nice guy, who really really knows his stuff. The pleasure was all mine.
> 
> Shinjohn's Accord. I got in and I saw these cute little mdf enclosures with mids in it, and a large format tweeter next to it. It was pretty cute, hehe. His choice of drivers and integration was excellent. It was really really good. He's one of the guys I wanted to meet and I'm glad that now I understand what the talk is about his car. Excellent car to listen to.
> 
> George's 540 Bmw, the install off course is breathtaking. It sounded pretty good. Well balanced, subtle low end. Did I mention the install was breathtaking?
> 
> Bing's installs. I want to mention this because in pictures they look great, but to see it in person really you appreciate that much more the details that he has put into his installs. Definitely has to be seen in person. So clean, detailed, sleek, and just simple.
> 
> I did want to listen to BigRed, CVjoint, KevinK, and a few other guys cars, but my ears were shot after listening to some of these cars. I really wish I was able to listen more.
> 
> I got to meet a few guys that I wanted to meet, shinjohn, boostedrex, fredridge, quality sound, Bing. I'm glad I had the chance to. Also with meeting a few that I didnt' even think about it was a pleasure.
> 
> But thanks all for allowing me to have such a memorable experience. I'll be back again.


Hey Chu,

It was good to see you again!

Take care,

George


----------



## James Bang

one post is not enough about this meet. 

I am still blown away by the setups I've heard. It makes me a bit disappointed about my setup not being up to par, but I also now know that it has the potential.

Everybody was really nice and peaceful, other than the little grappling match between Luke and boostedrex (i believe it was these two). I do regret not meeting everyone, though. With the ones I did meet, I had some interesting conversations about car audio and even off topic subjects. I also remember helping ChicoOG with some simple balancing. I'm not a tuning pro, but I think it helped 

Many setups just brought a smile to my face, from their great looking installs and lovely sound. 

Aubrey's 300c ... wow. that is the sound I'm trying to achieve and will be basing my system on since I have horns as well. The imaging and focus was spot on with great tonality. I also loved the output capabilities while staying tonally balanced. such a great all around system. I now have to find a way to get E. Stevens to spend 3 hours in my car. From the looks of our windshields, it may seem that _I'm_ the sponsored one from ID 

Kevin k! I had a very very enjoyable amount of time with his great setup. He also has some great tracks that really brings out the best his system has to offer. This is reason why I don't bring my own tracks to demo others' cars. They know what sounds great in their cars and Kevin surely knows his music and his system. The vocal track was quite realistic. I was so easy to imagine a sexy woman on the hood cause Kevin's tuning made her sound super sexy. Another track... THE DRUMS! Every kick, high hat, and cymbal came from a location on the drum set that was placed nicely on the windshield, and every note was consistent throughout the whole track. Amazing.

Technobug's truck had me stumbled. I sat and listened to his high soundstage, but did not see any speakers near the top of his dash. I kept on looking to find his Seas Neos way low on his kicks, practically on the floor totally off axis. I was so surprise that the stage was sooo high with the speaker placements he had. Very nice.

The Zapco civic. Very nice Lows. I was surprised all that bass was from one 12" sealed playing 40hz and down. Another thing that amazed me was the mids playing down to 50hz with a 12dB/oct slope! that's wild.

And of course George's (cvjoint) accord with the sweet 10"s in his doors and his 4 way frontstage and 3 Idmaxs. Such a fun car. Sounds great. Having listened to his car many times during Socal meets, I cut my time short to share this great system with the other members. 



This BBQ was awesome. Hanging out at Marv's place afterwards was also fun with some great campfire stories.


----------



## atsaubrey

interesting you talking about the Zapco civic playing the midbass down to 40hz. I had Matt do some tuning in my car on sunday and when it was said and done we have the subs at 30hz and down and the midbass at 35hz up to 1K  I was looking at him all crosseyed when he told me to keep dropping the xover point.


----------



## Matt R

I had a good time, thanks for having me. I was impressed with the sound of these cars. I think we need to get some competition out here on the west coast so we can do a whole east vs. west thing at finals. 

I had a chance to hang out with some very good tuners like Leon and Kevin K. and listen to their cars or cars they tuned. Very nice job. Kevin's car was awesome! He gets a big thumbs up from me, not to mention a really cool dude. Articulation and coherency were amazing in his car.

George, your BMW is insanely built, props to Junior for some awesome work that could probobly win any install competition it entered. Your sound was great as well had lots of output, which goes a long way with me. Oh, and you weren't afraid to let me turn the volume knob to wherever I wanted to. Good Job to you on the car and your a super nice guy.

Sorry I didn't get to spend more time and meet everyone, usually we have whole weekends to hang at shows and more time to listen to cars. Shows back home typically start Friday night and end late Sunday. 

I really enjoyed the BBQ, thanks to Marv for doing it and thanks to Zapco for having me out. I can't say enough good things about my family at Zapco. I really feel like one of the family, not just a team member.

Thanks for a good time, Matt


----------



## Matt R

atsaubrey said:


> interesting you talking about the Zapco civic playing the midbass down to 40hz. I had Matt do some tuning in my car on sunday and when it was said and done we have the subs at 30hz and down and the midbass at 35hz up to 1K  I was looking at him all crosseyed when he told me to keep dropping the xover point.


Nothing like the bass coming from the front instead of the back. If the midbass will take it, put it to work. Oh, and the Zapco civic is playing sub bass from 35hz and down with great impact in the bass range.

Matt


----------



## dingaling

Marv, awesome event as usually, and definitely glad to be there.
It's always great seeing the regular crowd, you know who u are...but it's definitely a bonus seeing people like Matt R and Chu who came all the way from the east coast for this event. Just wanted to say it was great hanging out with everyone and hearing different systems. I think its very beneficial and eye opening to hear other setups that have been tuned with different ears/preferences. Props to Marv for handling this event yr after yr.


----------



## EVILDAVE

I just wanted to thank everyone else for welcoming me and Jeremiah to your meet,we are used to the Import car show scene. It really opened my eyes to another side of car audio. You folks have some amazing systems in your cars. Coming from the car show circuit I'm used to big and crazy systems. Those were some of the cleanest installs and most incredible sounding systems I've ever herd before.


----------



## Boostedrex

James Bang said:


> Everybody was really nice and peaceful, other than the little grappling match between Luke and boostedrex (i believe it was these two).


That was so not my fault. Luke said he was hungry for some humble pie and I just happened to bring some with me. ROFL!! 

Big props to Raadkins, Matt R, and Chu (Skylar) for coming out from the East Coast. It was great to meet you guys and I look forward to seeing you again sometime.

I also wanted to thank Bing, Aubrey, Jon Whitledge, CVJoint, and Kevin K as you guys SERIOUSLY inspired me and gave me a TON of ideas for the install that I'll be starting soon.

Marv, you and your family rock! That was a great event. Berry and I were honored to be able to help you out at all. Also, I meant what I said about wanting to help with any and all future events that you want to have. It's great to see enthusiasts who will inconvenience themselves in order to bring people together and for it to all work so seamlessly.

Zach


----------



## cvjoint

I too agree that the meet was incredibly large. I could not listen to more than 6 cars overall. Like I told Marv, the remedy is to make the event 3 days long, that's about the only thing that could work given the overwhelming attendance. I've missed lots of vehicles, nothing personal to any of you guys, I was mostly trapped in my car for the whole meet.

I forgot to thank the people that auditioned my ride for more than 5 minutes. Particularly, I like to thank, and I'm gonna destroy this guys name, Chandra? I've seen the sun set from the back seat when you were auditioning. Thanks for taking the time to go through the whole test CD and more, thanks for believing in my setup. 

That's not what I can say about Steve aka 'whiterabbit'. I couldn't believe this guy, I tell him to turn on the a/c since I hate when people make me suffer in the heat in their car. Needless to say this guy chooses to turn off the a/c while I was in the back seat taking most of the heat. Be on the look out for the rabbit


----------



## veloze

Marv, as usual you are BEST for hosting this great event every year. I can't thank enough for being a true friend & for busting your butt to make sure this thing happens, so we can all enjoy & have a good time. I SALUTE you for job well done. Kudos to your family as well for putting out with you & preparing some delicious tri-tip. 

I had a great time this year being this was my second BBQ. It was great recognize some of the guys who I had the privilege to meet last year. It was a pleasure to see so many familiar faces & some of the nicest systems that I've ever seen.

Although, I only had a chance to listen only few cars because my ears were still congested from my sinus infection, so I couldn't appreciate them the way I wanted to. But, there were a few ones that I really enjoyed, and I took some pointers to improve my current sound system.

This is only event I really look forward to attend every year, even if I have to drive 300+ miles because to me it's damn worthy! 

I will post some pics when I get back to L.A on Wednesday. I forgot to bring my camera to SLO.


----------



## HooRide

cvjoint - I can't thank you enough for introducing me to the song Dúlaman; I went out and got it the next day and have basically been listening to it since


----------



## cvjoint

HooRide said:


> cvjoint - I can't thank you enough for introducing me to the song Dúlaman; I went out and got it the next day and have basically been listening to it since


lol yeah it's addictive, Jon liked it too. If you are watching this thread Jon it's 'Celtic Woman - A New Journey' CD, I know I was supposed to write down your email, I get lazy.


----------



## Oliver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJyozfWJE7s&NR=1 Celtic Woman [kel tik ].


----------



## michaelsil1

a$$hole said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJyozfWJE7s&NR=1 Celtic Woman [kel tik ].


That's some good sh*t.


----------



## Need-sq

Finally home to the East coast and over my jet lag......Didn't get back to Cupertino (where I was staying for the weekend) until 3:30 am Sunday, then took the red eye back to boston at 10 pm. Got in at 7:30 am Eastern time. I was all messed up yesterday.........

I took some pics and will do my best to have them posted up for people to check out, in the midst of packing to move to North Carolina Monday......

I had a REALLY GREAT TIME!! Marv, thanks so much for putting this event together. The time and effort you and your family put in is just amazing! you are doing a great deed, not only by keeping the true spirit of car audio alive and well, but also by insisting on integrity, respect and honesty as the pillars of your event. It was a privilage for me to be there and meet some really great people, and be blown away by some absolutely AMAZING systems.

Being and east coaster, I wasn't sure I would feel part of the croud, but evryone was awsome!!. I felt welcomed from the begininning through to the wee hours of the morning. Just a really solid group of people.

Sponsors were great. Very approachable and had great advise to give.

I wish I had listened to more cars, but of the 6-8 systems I did listen to they were all great!!.........That being said one car stands above the rest in my opinion, and that is Kevin K's car. The best system I've every heard in my life. I think one would be hard pressed to beat it, in or out of competition, period! Kevin, thanks for taking the time to let me listen and leting me in on some of your tuning tips. You're a great guy with mad skills. ....

On that note, it was really great to finally meet so many people from the board, all of whom were cool. Just to mention a few:

Marv, it was a pleasure and privilage to finally meet you and your family!
Luke, A pleasure, and thanks for bringing an extra level of energy and life to the event
Kevin K. A pleasure, and thanks for spending basically the whole day in your car letting people listen
ChicoOG, wish I had a chance to listen to your car. Great install and a pleasure to talk with you.
Shinjon...great sounding ride and a pleasure to eat lunch with
Hessdawg..nice to have a chance to talk
Peter Lufrano, thanks for taking time to talk with me. it was a pleasure
the Zapco guys....Awsome sounding civic!! and thanks for the tuning tips. you guys just have kick ass equipment, period...maybe some day I'll be able to afford it
Jon (Dynaudio van guy), increadable system, akin to some of the best home audio set-ups I've heard. Thanks for sharing your dedication and enthusiasm for your project and audio as a whole.
BigRed, Great truck! nice to meet you and chat.....and there are many more, the names of whom escape me now.

I very much hope to make it next year......I'll try to get those pics up as soon as I can............will post up some more later so you're not subjected to a book.

-Ben


----------



## shinjohn

bikinpunk said:


> Whoever has heard the above setup, what'd you think? I'm doing 2 of these subs IB, and am hopeful they will have the ability to slam when I feel the itch. Would like to hear thoughts on this setup (no pun intended).


I heard cvjoint's car.
Unfortunately, he only had two of the subs running, as I believe on of his amps was not functional.

The thing is, he has 10" mid basses in his doors, so I don't think feedback from his system would be fair for the vast majority. His integration to the subs was great, but heck, he's got incredible up front bass.

cvjoint's car has incredible headroom and dynamic capability; those IDMaxes did just fine keeping up with his system. But do keep in mind I don't listen to things super loud, nor did we really crank his system up super high during my audition.


----------



## shinjohn

Hey Everyone,
I put some captions on the pictures to identify whose cars I photographed:
http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/2008_marv_bbq&page=all

If I missed something in the annotations, just let me know, I can update the captions. I'm also glad to post more pics to my website if people don't have a good place to store theirs. LMK.

Unfortunately, I didn't get to snap pictures of all the cars I listened to or saw, and a bunch of my pictures were of the mfg demo cars because they were all open and displayed (easy to snap pics of)...

Here are my overall impressions/take aways from my 2nd Mr. Marv BBQ:
- Although there were fewer people this year, I enjoyed it more.
- The quality of the DIY cars in particular this year was quite high. Kudos to all you guys who have put incredible efforts in your vehicles. I think there were more really top notch cars/installs this year than I remember seeing/hearing in the past. And pretty much everyone is focused in on SQ. A great group!
- This meet more than any other reinforced to me that there are many ways to achieve SQ bliss in a car. The variety of the system implementations was really inspiring to me. 2 way vs. 3 way front; kicks, stock locations, dash mounted, etc.... Given the opportunity, people find great solutions that meet their own needs.
- Although there are objective standards in our hobby, there still is alot of subjectivity amongst the group on what sounds "good" or "best". This isn't a bad thing; it just goes to show that each person has their own preferences/biases, and people embrace this concept when designing their own systems. Marv said it best when he said, "Pick the system you think sounds best, the one you'd like to hear driving down the road."

A few shout outs:
- George (cvjoint): You are insane. That's why I like you though.  My ears actually hurt after listening to your car; I think I should have waited til the end of the day to listen to yours...  LOL. Like I said before, the 10s in the doors are amazing, and I can't believe the integration of your 4-way front stage was as good as it was. Keep on going and having fun!
- Kevin K.: can't say too much more that others have said except that I really enjoyed listening to your car. Your dash mounted tweeters (in the same model car I own) changed alot of my perceptions of dash tweet installs. It makes me regret selling my own set of 6600s off. I never got to write up the 6600 in my tweeter thread, but it still is my favorite dome for sure (price no object). I felt your implementation was incredible and know it took alot of work to get them set up the way you did. I'm still amazed at how low they play (and cleanly at that!) although I never asked what your crossover point was (my guess was slightly lower than 2KHz, if I were to guess).
- Jun (technobug): really enjoyed your car. You are the true DIY purist. I know you're still tuning, but I think your system truly shows what can be done with a simple system design (2-way front with single sub) utilizing all DIY drivers (Seas W18Nx, Seas Neos, DIYMA 12). Low distortion, and incredible staging with stock door locations and kick mounted tweeters. People who don't believe that the Seas Neo is a top tweeter really need to listen to your car.
- George (d5sc): Love the new dash mount mids! Your car is just amazing.
- Junior (I don't think he reads this forum): but good talking to you and hanging out again this year!
- BigRed: thanks for the opportunity to listen to your Hybrid truck! Awesome job!
- Michael (michaelsil1): Great job on your car. Aside the head unit, it's such an inconspicuous vehicle!  Great staging from very stock looking speaker locations.
- Toan (don't remember your screen name): Keep on going with your car, just a bit more tuning and you will have a great setup!
- Fred (fredridge): You lucky guy!  Hope you enjoy the spoils of the raffles.  Love the foundation of your system; keep going on the tweaking and tuning; don't be afraid and I know you'll hit the mark!  
- Out of towners: Chu (skylar116), Ben (need-sq), others? Thanks for coming out. Great talking to you guys and thanks for listening to my car and giving feedback. You guys are cool dudes.
- Another special mention of Steve (Whiterabbit): I'm glad you and Sarah were OK after the accident, and that you were able to make it to the BBQ. You are a trooper and your install inspires all of us!
- Bay Area gang, it was good seeing you again: (Peter, Steve, Anthony, Bing, Leon, Mike, etc..) You guys rock and looking forward to seeing you again soon. Zach (Boostedrex), it was good to finally meet you.
- And finally thanks to everyone that listened to my car and gave me feedback as well as constructive criticism. I promise that I'll get my kicks/front stage "hard" installed before next year's BBQ. 

p.s.- Wish I had more time to listen to all the cars too and talk to more people! (didn't hear Aubrey or Bing's cars... DANG!) Just didn't have time. There were also several guys (even from the bay area, I think) that I didn't get to meet and talk to! We need another Bay Area meet again sometime soon. 

p.p.s. - One last thanks to Marv, and also the sponsors who gave all the incredible raffle prizes!!! I myself walked away with 2 quarts of Spectrum, from Second Skin. Kudos to all those who made this event great!

Peace.


----------



## xetronic

I must say that I will be changing my HU due to the white civic I sat in with the Alpine 9887... I forget who's it was but most impressive. I was also curious to know if it was, and I'm pretty sure it was, equipped with the IMPRINT sound processor? Cheers All... and great PICS shinjohn =D


----------



## quality_sound

Just as last year I had a blast. Got some new ideas for install and tuning I want to try but I am embarrased to say this is the second year running I've shown up sans system. If I'm still in the U.S. when next year rolls around I'll be there and I'll have something to listen to, I promise!


----------



## michaelsil1

shinjohn said:


> I heard cvjoint's car.
> Unfortunately, he only had two of the subs running, as I believe on of his amps was not functional.
> 
> The thing is, he has 10" mid basses in his doors, so I don't think feedback from his system would be fair for the vast majority. His integration to the subs was great, but heck, he's got incredible up front bass.
> 
> cvjoint's car has incredible headroom and dynamic capability; those IDMaxes did just fine keeping up with his system. But do keep in mind I don't listen to things super loud, nor did we really crank his system up super high during my audition.


I have cranked up his system and it’s the only car I know of that will even come close to a reproducing the dynamics of a drum kit (three 12’s, two 10’s, four 8’s).


----------



## Mr Marv

Well guys I finally recuperated for the most part so I'll take a few minutes to post some of my impressions from this years BBQ. 
First off please check the following for "BIG THANKS" to all who made this event possible this year. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41095

Also, be on the lookout soon for a special raffle tribute in honor of having Jon's Sprinter Van in the house again as well as me being the first person EVER to be allowed the HONOR of having an event partially sponsored by Dynaudio! 

Before I forget I want to apologize to those whose emails and calls did not get returned last week. That had to be the busiest week I have ever had and I'll catch up with everyone ASAP! Also, I got most stuff shipped however in my rush to do so I goofed a couple of things again :blush: so if your package has not arrived yet it will soon.

All in all and despite the hiccups such as the sudden downpour after the thunder/lightning storm  I think everything went pretty well  and it was a pleasure getting to see the old faces as well as meet the new ones as it is every year. 
This year I was actually able to sit down and listen to numerous systems and overall I gotta say I was rather impressed since all of the systems I listened to were very dynamic as well as a pleasure to listen to.  As I mentioned before I believe the determination of a great mobile system should be when you can see yourself driving down the freeway in rush hour traffic bobbing your head to the music without a care in the world nor the desire to turn it down due to listening fatigue.  

All of the systems I listened to as well as those that designed/installed them really impressed me in many ways and the amount of passion that went into each one was obvious every time I talked to the owner no matter what they had installed. Please don't take anything personally if I don't mention your car specifically right now as I THOROUGHLY enjoyed each and every one I listened to but my memory escapes me sometimes :blush: (I'll remember others in the middle of doing something else later I'm sure!) 

All of the manufacturers cars I got a chance to hear lived up to my expectations and then some as I figured they would including Robert's Zapco "daily driver" and the Hertz Audi.  Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to listen to Aubreys Image Dynamics/Zapco car, kevink's car nor George's new additions in his BMW but I heard from you guys that they all rocked so I'll take your word for it! Last year all the buzz was about Jon's Sprinter Van but unfortunately I didn't get a chance to listen to it so I was eagerly awaiting my chance after all the talk you guys did about it. I do apologize to Toan for invoking "executive privilege" :blush: in order to listen and I gotta say it was all you guys said it was for sure! If you get a chance to listen to this one in your neck of the woods it will definitely put a smile on your face and the passion Jon has for music as well as mobile audio is second to none. Also, I unfortunately did not get a good listen to that "expansive" stage you all talked about in BigRed's Hybrid Audio truck since he lost the left channel just as I got my chance to listen.  I can't put all the names to all the other systems right now but I will say there are "many different ways to skin a cat" as was shown by all the many different combination's of gear/installs. One that comes to mind off the top of my head right now was cvjoint's system as I was very impressed at how he pulled off that 5 way set-up!

Believe it or not we are already working on something for next year that should satisfy those questing for a more "intimate" BBQ setting like in the past as well as those interested in going BIG TIME! In any case I had a great time and hope everyone else did as well! Thank you all for coming and thanks again to ANT for allowing me to post all the stuff I have posted as well as all those sponsors that helped make this come together! 

Almost forgot, I still have the HERTZ MILLE RAFFLE going and the FIRST EVER ANYWHERE fully authorized Dynaudio raffle will start as soon as that one is done! Also, for you guys that wanted the BBQ t-shirts be sure to keep an eye out in the for-sale forum as I'll post them up ASAP.


----------



## Mr Marv

I almost forgot I had a bunch of RAAMaudio products I forgot to give away! I'll have my niece or daughter draw a number based on the sign in sheet total and if you didn't sign in you unfortunately don't have a chance!


----------



## aeon

Thanks for putting this BBQ together Marv.

This was the first car audio meet/gathering that I've ever been to and it was an awesome one. I'm new to the car audio scene so I haven't been able to listen and compare many system until now. There were some very very nice sounding systems out there. Thanks to everyone that listened to my car and gave me some tips on my setup.

Marv, no need to apologize about kicking me out of the Zapco car. You put a lot of blood and sweat into this bbq, so you deserve the right to do whatever you want.


----------



## fredridge

Marv, thanks again for all the work it was great..... I am sorry I wasn't more social.... the lack of sleep and sinus problems really got to me, honestly what kept me going was having to muster enough energy to make announcements and gather people and stuff.

oh yeah, winning a bunch of stuff made me feel better too


----------



## atsaubrey

It was all about the Zapco C2K stuff and you know it! lucky mofo!


----------



## fredridge

seriously.... I wish I won that stuff... I had to settle for the RB13.2's and a DLS reference sub, and some Second Skin damp pro

I would have been happy with just a take home plate of bbq...but sure is nice try bring all that extra home




atsaubrey said:


> It was all about the Zapco C2K stuff and you know it! lucky mofo!


----------



## cvjoint

Mr Marv said:


> As I mentioned before I believe the determination of a great mobile system should be when you can see yourself driving down the freeway in rush hour traffic bobbing your head to the music without a care in the world nor the desire to turn it down due to listening fatigue.


Ha Ha that's the spirit! You definitely have a setup that could do all of that. I'm very impressed with your choice of drivers, those woofers are now on my list of favorite drivers. It reminded me of some Eaton honeycomb drivers I've heard in a top notch home audio setup; imo much more effortless than Dyns - not an easy task. Matched with those ring radiator tweeter it makes for a very transparent reproduction. 

There is something to be said about the placement too, by the book your car has an unbeatable imagining potential. All that remains is for you too add the final touches for next year, or a trip down south in California.


----------



## Oliver

Boostedrex said:


> That was so not my fault. Luke said he was hungry for some humble pie and I just happened to bring some with me. ROFL!!
> 
> Big props to Raadkins, Matt R, and Chu (Skylar) for coming out from the East Coast. It was great to meet you guys and I look forward to seeing you again sometime.
> 
> I also wanted to thank Bing, Aubrey, Jon Whitledge, CVJoint, and Kevin K as you guys SERIOUSLY inspired me and gave me a TON of ideas for the install that I'll be starting soon.
> 
> Marv, you and your family rock! That was a great event. Berry and I were honored to be able to help you out at all. Also, I meant what I said about wanting to help with any and all future events that you want to have. It's great to see enthusiasts who will inconvenience themselves in order to bring people together and for it to all work so seamlessly.
> 
> Zach


pics of you serving humble pie


----------



## Boostedrex

fredridge said:


> seriously.... I wish I won that stuff... I had to settle for the RB13.2's and a DLS reference sub, and some Second Skin damp pro
> 
> I would have been happy with just a take home plate of bbq...but sure is nice try bring all that extra home


Yeah Fred, I was getting worried for a minute towards the end of the raffles. I thought that the two of us were going to get jumped after winning so much.  6 raffles between the 2 of us. But we did buy a total of 31 tickets so I guess the odds were in our favor. 

I really regret not getting a chance to hear CVjoint's car. But hopefully this won't be the last time I see it in person. The same goes for Bing's Suby and Fred's Scion. 

Zach


----------



## Oliver

Boostedrex said:


> Yeah Fred, I was getting worried for a minute towards the end of the raffles. I thought that the two of us were going to get jumped after winning so much.
> Zach


Less un I miss my guess, no one will try to take anything from you !


----------



## fredridge

yeah, we did have quite a few

I was worried too, but I think people saw that knife my wife was carrying and we were all good




Boostedrex said:


> Yeah Fred, I was getting worried for a minute towards the end of the raffles. I thought that the two of us were going to get jumped after winning so much.  6 raffles between the 2 of us. But we did buy a total of 31 tickets so I guess the odds were in our favor.
> 
> I really regret not getting a chance to hear CVjoint's car. But hopefully this won't be the last time I see it in person. The same goes for Bing's Suby and Fred's Scion.
> 
> Zach





a$$hole said:


> Less un I miss my guess, no one will try to take anything from you !


----------



## cvjoint

Boostedrex said:


> Yeah Fred, I was getting worried for a minute towards the end of the raffles. I thought that the two of us were going to get jumped after winning so much.  6 raffles between the 2 of us. But we did buy a total of 31 tickets so I guess the odds were in our favor.
> 
> I really regret not getting a chance to hear CVjoint's car. But hopefully this won't be the last time I see it in person. The same goes for Bing's Suby and Fred's Scion.
> 
> Zach


Silly me with 2 raffle tickets. 

3 day BBQ next year FTW! I didn't get a chance to search for the cars I wanted to hear either, I was very random given the short span I had to indulge.


----------



## shinjohn

Dang, that's some raffle tickets you two bought! 
You guys are deserving though: based on my observations of you guys helping out Marv.... 

George, rather than a 3 day event (which would be fun, but an ENORMOUS amount of work to pull off) I think it would be cool/fun if there were some way the gang could organize some N Cal + S Cal events in the future/in between. Seems to me that both N Cal and S Cal groups are pretty active and might be fun to do. Just a thought. I nominate you to organize.


----------



## Vestax

cvjoint said:


> That's not what I can say about Steve aka 'whiterabbit'. I couldn't believe this guy, I tell him to turn on the a/c since I hate when people make me suffer in the heat in their car. Needless to say this guy chooses to turn off the a/c while I was in the back seat taking most of the heat. Be on the look out for the rabbit


You do realize that this is a guy at one point that had to decide "A/C" or "Rainbow Reference", right? Guess which one he chose.


----------



## Boostedrex

I'd be game to help setup/organize a joint NorCal/SoCal get together. I'd probably show up to that one without my wife though as she got pretty "car audio'd out" at the BBQ.


----------



## cvjoint

Vestax said:


> You do realize that this is a guy at one point that had to decide "A/C" or "Rainbow Reference", right? Guess which one he chose.


ROFLMAO! Rainbow reference in the A/C ducts is the way to go. Btw that long drive up north and an amp shorting a day before the meet led to some pondering on the way there as to how I could make use of the A/C in my setup. Look for some air conditioned muscle in the future.




Boostedrex said:


> I'd be game to help setup/organize a joint NorCal/SoCal get together. I'd probably show up to that one without my wife though as she got pretty "car audio'd out" at the BBQ.





shinjohn said:


> George, rather than a 3 day event (which would be fun, but an ENORMOUS amount of work to pull off) I think it would be cool/fun if there were some way the gang could organize some N Cal + S Cal events in the future/in between. Seems to me that both N Cal and S Cal groups are pretty active and might be fun to do. Just a thought. I nominate you to organize.


HA HA I love to bring nutjobs/enthusiasts together such as myself. I've learned that the men behind the machines are pure sugar. I too agree we should have at least another N+S meet sometime before next Marv's.

The challenges as I see them are that we are not likely to get people on the road for a 200 mile trip. Marv is an attractive guy, people fly over from the east cost to greet him  Perhaps we should tag onto another event that will get people commuted to a central point. I know some of the significant others would like to have a sidekick.

At the very least we should have a committee style ownership. A central organizer could easily get too much heat and become the sacrifice. Then we can take advantage of the few who are equally inclined to make this happen. I nominate you guys 

Near future I think we should all absorb all the feedback and experience we got at Marv's. I can easily spend a couple of months following the advice of Bing and Leon, to name a few, to improve on the shortcomings. A stepping stone would be a good common goal for the meet, I'm thinking some quality mingling can go a long way. Marv's yearly party can then count on our massive gathering for support, fewer absent RSVPs = happy people. 

BTW Marv I think you should be a master controller for your BBQ. Distribute tasks as needed, you should simply be overseeing the BBQ to make it easy on yourself. I would gladly take on some responsibility as needed.


----------



## veloze

^ Gdamn George! You sound like a politician  But, I like your enthusiasm which it's addicting. I've just got back from SLO & it will be a great central place to meet the NorCal & SoCal DIYers.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins

Thank you Marv. I love coming up the the meets and hangin' out with all the old faces and getting the chance to meet new ones. 

I would like to thank everyone that took time out of their lives to stop and smell the voice coil. After the slack that I received I will be starting a build this weekend, I've gone to long with only one 5" and deck power.

Love you guys.


----------



## cvjoint

veloze said:


> ^ Gdamn George! You sound like a politician  But, I like your enthusiasm which it's addicting. I've just got back from SLO & it will be a great central place to meet the NorCal & SoCal DIYers.


Don't say that! Everytime I get politician slap me, I need to keep my head straight for Economics at school. 

Make a mental note, we'll probably poll for a location sometime down the road.



Jeremy Mullins said:


> Thank you Marv. I love coming up the the meets and hangin' out with all the old faces and getting the chance to meet new ones.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone that took time out of their lives to stop and smell the voice coil. After the slack that I received I will be starting a build this weekend, I've gone to long with only one 5" and deck power.
> 
> Love you guys.


Oh baby that's just about every 7 inch mid I've used. The 8s don't sweat but the 10 do sometime.

Can't wait to see a creation from you. It seems like you'd have an easy time surprising us.


----------



## hibuhibu

Too bad I couldn't make it this year.
I am glad that I heard most of the great socal cars already from socal meeting.
Yes, cvjoint's car is the dictionary statement of what "Dynamic" is.
Incredible headroom.


----------



## technobug

Jeremy Mullins said:


> Thank you Marv. I love coming up the the meets and hangin' out with all the old faces and getting the chance to meet new ones.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone that took time out of their lives to stop and smell the voice coil. After the slack that I received I will be starting a build this weekend, I've gone to long with only one 5" and deck power.
> 
> Love you guys.


Dude.....BTW

A single Atomic 10 in a concrete coffin box don't count bud.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Near future I think we should all absorb all the feedback and experience we got at Marv's. I can easily spend a couple of months following the advice of Bing and Leon, to name a few, to improve on the shortcomings.


I'm still working on what you, Kevin K. and Big Red have pointed out.

I love meets; it’s one thing to talk about Car Audio on the forums, but quite another to hear what’s being talked about. I also love hearing everyone’s little tweaks from meet to meet.


----------



## cvjoint

I already took the advice Bing gave me and it worked stupendously well. For those that heard my car and noted the mids in the kicks were violent, almost felt like they were moving air against your foot, that wasn't air. That problem is now solved. 6lbs of secret deadening substance went a long way to fix that.


----------



## James Bang

Jeremy Mullins said:


> Thank you Marv. I love coming up the the meets and hangin' out with all the old faces and getting the chance to meet new ones.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone that took time out of their lives to stop and smell the voice coil. After the slack that I received I will be starting a build this weekend, I've gone to long with only one 5" and deck power.
> 
> Love you guys.


Didn't expect you up there.
it was great seeing you, even though we can easily hang out in socal. nice to see you're out of hiding 




cvjoint said:


> I already took the advice Bing gave me and it worked stupendously well. For those that heard my car and noted the mids in the kicks were violent, almost felt like they were moving air against your foot, that wasn't air. That problem is now solved. 6lbs of secret deadening substance went a long way to fix that.


Sharing is caring. 

Don't hold out on the secrets!


----------



## Jeremy Mullins

James Bang said:


> Didn't expect you up there.
> it was great seeing you, even though we can easily hang out in socal. nice to see you're out of hiding


After my first year of Marv's BBQ... It takes some serious financial problems or a death in the family before I would miss another..




technobug said:


> Dude.....BTW
> 
> A single Atomic 10 in a concrete coffin box don't count bud.


The hell you say


----------



## bad03ranger

MMM BBQ


----------



## GlasSman

Jeremy Mullins said:


> After my first year of Marv's BBQ... It takes some serious financial problems or a death in the family before I would miss another..
> 
> 
> 
> The hell you say


Well I always qualify for at least one of those.


----------



## michaelsil1

I want to thank (I believe his name is) Peter from Genesis, he gave me some very useful information regarding Time Alignment that has taken me about two weeks to figure out what he was talking about. :blush:


I also want to thank everyone else that gave me some input; I heard all of you even though you might think I dismissed what you said I ended up addressing the issues.


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> I want to thank (I believe his name is) Steve from Genesis, he gave me some very useful information regarding Time Alignment that has taken me about two weeks to figure out what he was talking about. :blush:
> 
> 
> I also want to thank everyone else that gave me some input; I heard all of you even though you might think I dismissed what you said I ended up addressing the issues.


If ur talking about the convo we had on the benches that consisted of pepsi cans, that was peter lufrano IIRC.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> If ur talking about the convo we had on the benches that consisted of pepsi cans, that was peter lufrano IIRC.


Thanks James that's the man; I'm so bad with names.


----------



## autofile

michaelsil1 said:


> I want to thank (I believe his name is) Steve from Genesis, he gave me some very useful information regarding Time Alignment that has taken me about two weeks to figure out what he was talking about. :blush:
> 
> 
> I also want to thank everyone else that gave me some input; I heard all of you even though you might think I dismissed what you said I ended up addressing the issues.


It's Peter. And your welcome! ;^)


----------



## michaelsil1

autofile said:


> It's Peter. And your welcome! ;^)


I edited your name and it's now correct. 

One thing you did not mention in our discussion and that is compression of frequencies (too much overlapping) that also seems to be part of the equation. Like I said at the BBQ Time Alignment is a ***** for this newbie, however, I'm making headway.


----------



## Mr Marv

Here's more pictures courtesy of Need-sq  and if anyone else has some please post them or send them to me so I can put them in my album.

2008 WEST COAST BBQ PICS


----------



## havok20222

Mr Marv said:


> Here's more pictures courtesy of Need-sq  and if anyone else has some please post them or send them to me so I can put them in my album.
> 
> 2008 WEST COAST BBQ PICS


Whew! Them's some baby-small pictures.


----------



## Mr Marv

havok20222 said:


> Whew! Them's some baby-small pictures.


Aw crap! Can anyone tell me how to make them larger?


----------



## Mr Marv

OK I figured it out so they are larger now. 

2008 WEST COAST BBQ PICS


----------

